# COMMENT distinguer câble croisé et câble droit ?



## Claude Pelletier (17 Octobre 2004)

La question est dans le titre.

C'est con ? si ?
Non, c'est concis.

Quelqu'un a mélangé plusieurs câbles. Comment les reconnaître maintenant.
Il y a plein de mots imprimés sur les câbles.
Mais il me faut un traducteur.


 :love:


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2004)

Tu compares les prises de chaque côté du cable... tu dois apercevoir les fils qui aboutisse à chacune des prises. Ils sont de couleurs différentes. Si l'ordre des couleurs est le même sur chaque prise, c'est un cable droit. Si tu vois une différence d'ordre, c'est un cable croisé


----------



## Claude Pelletier (18 Octobre 2004)

Merci.
Simple et génial.

Nouvelle question :
Comment n'y avais-je pas pensé tout seul ?

Mais ça, c'est un problème perso.

Mer6


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2004)

Claude Pelletier a dit:
			
		

> Simple et génial.



C'est tout moi ça!  :rateau:


----------



## flakk (18 Octobre 2004)

jusqu'au jour ou tu tombe sur un cable dont tous les fils sont gris...
rigolez pas.. j'en ai trouvé un au taff... un vieux truc tout poussiéreux datant d'avant JC (au bas mot)

il va sans dire que j'ai eu l'air (très) con... sachant que je venais de dire que c'était facile de savoir si le cable était croisé ou non...


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2004)

si tous les fils sont gris, je suis prêt à parier que c'est un  cable droit.... sinon pour le réaliser en croisé il aurait fallu tester les fils un à un avec un multimètre, d'où galère et risque d'erreur

Bon dernier petit truc: outre les couleurs, un cable croisé se reconnait en général au fait que l'on VOIT généralement le croisement de fils effectué sur l'une des 2 prises


----------



## flakk (19 Octobre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> si tous les fils sont gris, je suis prêt à parier que c'est un  cable droit.... sinon pour le réaliser en croisé il aurait fallu tester les fils un à un avec un multimètre, d'où galère et risque d'erreur



bah.. je me méfie.. il a été fait en usine... et les machines, que le fil soit vert ou rose, elles s'en balancent a priori... 
enfin de toute facon, il ne méritait pas autre chose que la poubelle.. croisé ou non.



> Bon dernier petit truc: outre les couleurs, un cable croisé se reconnait en général au fait que l'on VOIT généralement le croisement de fils effectué sur l'une des 2 prises


rhhaaa mais quelle horreur !!! si le cable a été fait correctement, la tresse et/ou le film métallique sont serti dans la douille, et tu devrait pas voir le croisement.
(ceci dit.. ca, c'est dans le meilleur des mondes, celui ou les bizounours gambadent au milieu des pingouins en mangeant des pommes, dans un monde sans fenêtres.. bref un monde utopique ou les pinailleurs comme moi n'ont pas leur place  )


----------



## Claude Pelletier (21 Octobre 2004)

Merci à Flakk et Rémy. 

N'en jetez plus. Merci les gars et les garces (Hum ce féminin a mauvais genre ; Faudrait trouver mieux : les gars et les gares par exemple ! Pas terrible.)


Citation:
Posté par Claude Pelletier
Simple et génial.


C'est tout moi ça! 

Simple et Génial mais Content.



Questions complémentaires :

Savez-vous comment reconnaître les Croisés des Droits pendant les Croisades ?
À l'odeur msieurs, dames ! Les Croisés ignoraient l'hygiène et vivaient enfermés dans une boîte de conserve, leur belle et noble armure. C'est historique, authentique. Peut-être était-il difficile de s'extraire de la-dite armure ? Peut-être qu'ils prenaient des bains mais leur armure ne possédait pas de trou de vidange. À cause d'Achille et de son fameux mais funeste talon.I don't know.


----------



## flakk (21 Octobre 2004)

rhoo.. qu'ils soient croisés ou droits.. je crois que môssieu a les câbles qui se touchent.. 
et pschitt (comme dirait notre éminant président) ! court-circuit neuronal et buffer overflow...
 :rateau:


----------

